
Why Are Hundreds of Harvard Students Studying Ancient Chinese Philosophy? - gbaygon
http://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2013/10/why-are-hundreds-of-harvard-students-studying-ancient-chinese-philosophy/280356/?single_page=true
======
greenyoda
Note: Old article from 2013.

Original HN discussion can be found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6541506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6541506)

~~~
gbaygon
Thanks for the reference, I submitted it only because I found it interesting
but didn't bother to search it.

The duplicate detector should have missed it because of the ?singlepage=true

~~~
greenyoda
As per HN Guidelines, it's OK to resubmit an old article that hasn't been
discussed in the last year. In fact, I upvoted it. However, it's customary to
put the year of publication in parentheses after the title of an old article
so that people know it isn't current and they may have read it before.

